# Deteriorating Bodywork, not mine but motorhome.



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a 2000 pilote Galaxy 270 which I know is vintage in motorhome terms but has developed an alarming deteriorating problem with the high gloss finish on the window surrounds which have quite quickly started to loose their finish and have taken in a strange rough yellow appearance .
It has quickly affected all the windows and roof lights and I can't seem to see a good reason why it should of happened .
I thought maybe it was what I was washing it with but it is only a Halfords car wash solution so I can't see it being that.
Anybody else had this problem ?
Look forward to your replies.
Alex.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Just would like to add it looks as if it has been sand blasted and the gloss finish is gone leaving the under finish of the window surround exposed.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A close up photograph would help explain what you mean.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Will get one for you when I am back home.
Really looks like it has bee sand blasted down to the base coat.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

As said photos might help, but sounds a bit like painted aluminium, which gets rough and a bit pitted after years. Very common on alloy on yachts. Just a guess really if the window surrounds are alloy. You sometimes see similar on old caravans or Motorhomes which had the ‘stipled’ aluminium outer skin finish.

Davy


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

It is a plastic window with what looks like a hard expanding foam under the top gel coat which had now departed.
The only option I can see is to remove Windows an respray frames.
It has happened on the 4 windows and main roof light .


----------

